# Sensi's diet and exercise thread!



## Sensi Star (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello! My name is Jeremy but before I introduce myself I urge you to go check out my intro thread then look at my album of pictures of Sensi!

Sensi is going to be a show/competition dog and I am going to track her progress in this thread.
*Before reading below please know and understand that the bloodline/breed of your dog and through their papers are through does not insure the quality of the dog. Sensi is through the CKC. My other two dogs are through the AKC and I don't show or compete them. I don't seem to mind either  *

Let's begin!

6 weeks: fully weened and started on Nutro dog food, adjusted her, nothing really too fancy. lots of playing and sleeping and started on basic commands and housebreaking









8 weeks: nothing changed from above









10 weeks: started on EVO dog food and the occasional actipet gravy mixed in with her food. two egg whites a day. sensi will now be eating a lightly cooked/rare steak once a week. we run(or walk depending on her mood) atleast 3 times a day and we go swimming twice a week









12 weeks:

14 weeks:

16 weeks:

18 weeks:

20 weeks:


----------



## Sensi Star (Aug 10, 2010)

please see above


----------



## Sensi Star (Aug 10, 2010)

please see above


----------



## Sensi Star (Aug 10, 2010)

please see above


----------



## Sensi Star (Aug 10, 2010)

please see above


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwww she's adorable  I look forward to following this thread and seeing her progress


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

What registry is she reg through. She's super cute. I was wondering. Some people consider Evo to have too much protein for puppies. What's your view on that?


----------



## Sensi Star (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks all 

Sensi is registered through the CKC and EVO does have a high protein content yes but I have had good experiences with it in the past and I stand behind this dog food 100%. I also use their dog treats and eventually I am going to incorporate their canned food into her dry food but that is a ways away still


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I also want to add, they are not a large breed. I would suggest a medium breed food.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

CKC as in contiental kennel club?


----------



## Sensi Star (Aug 10, 2010)

Medium breed would be sufficient yes but the large breed formula is for dogs that will exceed 50 pounds.

CKC - Yes.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am sorry to say but you cannot show your dog in a reputable ring with those papers, in all honesty the CKC will register a cat as a pitbull. Beautiful dog and make sure you are not overfeeding with high protein, this will cause a lot of joint problems. You can feed the pup 200% protein but if the genetics of the dog is to be lean and leggy you will not change that.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I would also like to add the puppy shouldn't be worked until it is a decent age, nor should you be running it. Forced exercise for a puppy is a big nono because you can ruin the joints and muscles.


----------



## Sensi Star (Aug 10, 2010)

That's fine the quality of the dog arent just based on who's papers they are with. And I am aware of all that yes.

Also - there are local competitions and stuff that I can do with her when she reaches the right age that I can do with her papers so I really don't mind.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

bummer about the CKC, hopefully the next bulldog you get will be from a reputable registry. I admire that you're doing everything you can for her, but like david said, running is a no no, and super duper high protien like that is no beuno either.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

If she's going to do competitions, you should stop free-feeding her. She needs to learn to eat at her set mealtimes. Free-feeding leads to bad habits. You should know exactly how much food she's getting and at what times. That also aids in housebreaking because you'll begin to work out when she needs to go potty.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I want to add. I hope you don't think we are being overly critical. Just trying to help you out.


----------



## Sensi Star (Aug 10, 2010)

For what I want to do with her I don't mind her papers being with the CKC. I have two other dogs with the AKC but I don't show either of them.


Also - I wanted to note that she did not come from a breeder. I got her from a friend of the familys who bred his dog one time for the purpose to give the puppies to friends/familys and kept two for him.


----------



## Sensi Star (Aug 10, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> If she's going to do competitions, you should stop free-feeding her. She needs to learn to eat at her set mealtimes. Free-feeding leads to bad habits. You should know exactly how much food she's getting and at what times. That also aids in housebreaking because you'll begin to work out when she needs to go potty.


Was waiting for that one. I appreciate your feedback and I am going to cut her food back over time.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Happy to have you hear so please do not take this the wrong way and most of it was already said.

Feeding too many different foods can really upset your pups stomach and you should keep it simple. You have the puppy on too many different food and that is not necessary. where some owners do not care enough i fear you might care too much and as a result over doing it. Protein that high like in Evo is not a good thing at that age and your pup should not be on large breed puppy food. Nutro is FULL of grain so it defeats the purpose of saying you feed little grain. Pit bulls, unless you have a bully, are not large breed dogs and do not need large breed food. You should pick a nice food to feed that is under 30% protein and stick to that. Switching foods can also create a picky eater down the road.

Free feeding is never a good idea with any dog or breed, it is one thing to feed a pup 2 times a day will they are full but leaving food down is not a good idea for training later on. Once your pup gets to about 12-16 weeks they should be eating 2 times a day and eating measured amounts of food. I know you said you want to compete with this dog so I can help you out, all I have is working dogs and keeping that in mind you really should consider changing a lot of what you do. the exercise schedule you have your pup on is WAY TOO much for a puppy especially one you are free feeding. You a re putting your puppy at risk for bloat or torsion by giving them free access to food and not knowing when they ate then going out and running them. This is very serious and can kill your dog so you really need to rethink the free feeding along with the running.


Keep the food simple, no need to supplement at this age egg and steak.... over kill at this point IMO.

Now lets talk about exercise
A growing puppy that old should NEVER be running with you, i know they have a lot of energy but repetitive running, jogging, or even really long walks can cause joint damage and your dog will break down early in the joints. Or worse they can harm a growth plate then the pup is really in trouble. 
I think you said your pup is 10 weeks and if that is true there is no way the pup is fully vaccinated and should not be off your property till they have had 3-4 Parvo/distemper combo shots. That is normally around 12-16 weeks then it is safe to venture out.

So you can take it or leave the advice that has been given, again I raise working dogs and know the importance of waiting till they grow to do too much excessive with them, wait till at least 10 months before running and jumping them.

Now I know you said the dogs are CKC what type of shows are you planning on doing? You can start on puppy Obedience now, Now is a perfect time for that!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Doing working sports with her is a good idea. She can do that without her CKC papers. If you get her spayed, you can get a UKC LP on her and then she'll be able to do obedience, agility, lure coursing, weight pull, dock jumping, and everything else they offer.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Well it seems they have edited there previous posts. They are no longer there.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That is really sad when a novice person decides to do something that drastic and will not take the advice of those that have experience with this breed and dogs in general. I hope the pup does ok and for the pups sake I hope the owner will take the constructive criticism and not hurt his pup. Some ppl just need to learn the hard way......


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sensi Star said:


> Hello! My name is Jeremy but before I introduce myself I urge you to go check out my intro thread then look at my album of pictures of Sensi!
> 
> Sensi is going to be a show/competition dog and I am going to track her progress in this thread.
> *Before reading below please know and understand that the bloodline/breed of your dog and through their papers are through does not insure the quality of the dog. Sensi is through the CKC. My other two dogs are through the AKC and I don't show or compete them. I don't seem to mind either  *
> ...


op before it was deleted


----------

